

News for the anti-sitting gurus: standing up all day is not good for you either - Noelkd
http://health.spectator.co.uk/news-for-the-anti-sitting-gurus-standing-up-all-day-is-not-good-for-you-either/

======
DanBC
The fact that anti-fatigue matting and footwear is a well established thing,
and the health and safety staff have videos about the risks of standing all
day was a pretty big clue that standing all day is not a great idea.

------
WaltPurvis
Also, lying down all day is not good for you either.

To summarize: spending the entire day in one position is bad for you. Human
beings are animals. Animals are meant to move about.

~~~
fluidcruft
> Animals are meant to move about.

I should probably take another cue from animals--they aren't meant to read
internet comments.

------
piratebroadcast
Nothing is good for you.

------
mizchief2
If only we had some way know knowing when we should sit, stand, or lay down.
We need millions in government-provided funding to figure this out for us.

